# Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?



## -RedMoon- (11. März 2018)

*Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Ich habe hier einen 8700K mit dessen Temps ich Probleme habe.  Bei Idle ist alles OK, aber bei Last bin ich Ruck-Zuck auf >90 Grad und die KErne machen Tempearuturspünge. An meiner Kühlung liegt es nicht.
Dann habe ich die CPU geköpft und mir bei ebay einen Vollkupfer IHS besorgt. Zunächst mal habe ich das ganze mit normaler, aber guter WLP getestet. Leider immer noch nicht gut genug. Selber Effekt.

Jetzt möchte ich es mit Flüssigmetall testen. Habe da widersprüchliche Aussagen gelesen. Verträgt sich Flüssigmetall nun mit reinem Kupfer oder nicht?


----------



## claster17 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Mit Kupfer und Nickel verträgt es sich. Beide reagieren zwar auch mit dem Flüssigmetall, werden aber im Gegensatz zu Aluminium nicht davon zerfressen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k919f7Qi4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Verträgt sich Flüssigmetall nun mit reinem Kupfer oder nicht?



Ja, tut es.


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Bedeutet aber nicht das du beim Entfernen das Flüssigmetall einfach abwischen kannst.
Da kanns schon passieren das du Schleifpapier brauchst.


----------



## MDJ (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Auch mal andere Alternativen überprüft? Also anliegende Spannung an der CPU usw.? Denn viele Boards legen da gerne zu viel Spannung an. Und bei welchen Lasten geht die Temp so schnell hoch?


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

mein Gigabyte Board legt über 1.25V bei Last an. Habe schon versucht herunterzugehen, aber schon bei -0,05V bootet er nicht mehr.
Als Last reicht schon wenn ich BF4 spiele. Mit meinem vorherigen System (6700K) blieben die Temps bei BF4 bei um die 40 Grad. Beim 8700K gehen die auf auf über 80 Grad und schwanken dann zwischen 40 und 95 Grad einfach so hin und her. Das sind Sprünge, so schnell kann das Material garnicht reagieren beim Temperaturabbau und -aufbau. Irgendwas stimmt mit der CPU nicht.
Dabei ist der Kühler sehr warm, das heisst, dass die Hitzeabgabe an den Kühler funktioniert.

Ich teste dann mal Flüssigmetall und schleife die Ränder des IHS ein wenig ab, damit das IHS besser an den DIE kommt. Vielleicht ist da ja Luft zwischendrin

Vielleicht


----------



## Narbennarr (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

sprünge sind bei den cpus normal, die temp steigt nicht langsam.
für eine geköpfte cpu ist die aber zu heiß, bist du sicher das der neue hs richtig aufliegt?


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

bin mir nicht sicher. Wie gesagt, der neue IHS ist von ebay, wer weiss ob der korrekt auf dem Chip aufliegt. Daher werde ich den Rand mal etwas runterschleifen, so weit dass das IHS direkt auf dem DIE aufliegt...Muss mal schauen woher ich einen Schleifstein bekomme


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Schleifpapier und eine Glasplatte funktioniert auch sehr gut.
Probiers zuerst mal ohne den Kleber beim IHS ob das nicht schon genug ist um den Abstand zu verkleinern.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Ja mit Schleifpapier auf Glas ist auch eine gute Idee.
Geklebt habe ich bisher noch nichts. Wollte erst sichergehen. Vielleicht lasse ich den Kleber auch komplett weg.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher. Wie gesagt, der neue IHS ist von ebay, wer weiss ob der korrekt auf dem Chip aufliegt. Daher werde ich den Rand mal etwas runterschleifen, so weit dass das IHS direkt auf dem DIE aufliegt...Muss mal schauen woher ich einen Schleifstein bekomme



Wenn man keinen Kleber nutzt, sollte der Original-IHS ganz knapp nur auf dem Die aufliegen. Und abgesehen von der oberflächlichen Vernickelung, die eine Legierung mit Flüssigmetall und die daraus resultierenden Reinigungsprobleme quasi ausschließt, besteht auch das Original aus reinem Kupfer.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

OK, Kupfer ist also gesetzt.
Das mit dem "knapp aufliegen" ist eben so eine Sache. Wenn ich zu viel abschleife dann drückt der IHS zu sehr auf den Die. Ich kann nur Schleifen und zwischen drin testen, aber ich sehe eben nicht drunter. Zum Glück habe ich vieeeeel Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl 

Das sind übrigens die besagten IHS: Coffee Lake Delid i7 i5 Kupfer IHS 8700k / 8600k / 8350k  | eBay

Vielleicht möchte PCGH mal eines davon testen und uns informieren ob die auch wirklich halten was sie versprechen. Ihr habt doch Zugriff auf ein Röntengerät oder, um zu schauen wie gut das Die Kontakt erhält?


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

Was soll denn so ein selbst gefertigtes Zeug besser können als das Original? Ich würde im Leben nicht vom Original abweichen, da diese mit nachgewiesenen geringen Toleranzen gefertigt wurden und in jedem Fall funktionieren. Kupfer bleibt Kupfer, auch mit einer Nickelschicht darüber. Diese sorgt wenigstens für eine schöne Optik und lässt das Grundmaterial nicht anlaufen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

man bastelt eben gerne, sonst könnte ich mir ja alles von der Stange kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> OK, Kupfer ist also gesetzt.
> Das mit dem "knapp aufliegen" ist eben so eine Sache. Wenn ich zu viel abschleife dann drückt der IHS zu sehr auf den Die. Ich kann nur Schleifen und zwischen drin testen, aber ich sehe eben nicht drunter. Zum Glück habe ich vieeeeel Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl
> 
> Das sind übrigens die besagten IHS: Coffee Lake Delid i7 i5 Kupfer IHS 8700k / 8600k / 8350k  | eBay
> ...



Wie gesagt: Ich habe bei mir gar nicht geschliffen, sondern nur den Intel-Kleber beseitigt (Wärmeleitpastenentferner funktioniert). Danach lag der Original-Heatspreader auf dem nackten Silizium auf, während zum Substrat eine beinahe unsichtbare Lücke blieb. Hätte sich der Heatspreader nicht so leicht verdreht, hätte ich vermutlich gar nicht bemerkt, dass er keinen Kontakt zur Trägerplatine hat.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

achso, dann hatte ich dich falsch verstanden.
Ich habe den Kleber auch komplett abgemacht, aber mein IHS liegt nicht auf dem Die sondern auf dem Substart auf. Ist dann wohl nicht so gut verarbeitet wie das Original. Aber ich bekomme das schon hin.


----------



## -RedMoon- (17. März 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auf Kupfer verträglich?*

So, jetzt war es soweit.

Ich habe nochmal alles auseinandergenommen. Den IHS sauber abgeschliffen, so dass dieser direkt auf dem Die aufliegt. Die Kühlerauflagefläche habe ich ebenfalls begradigt.
Extrem dünne Schicht Flüssigmetall auf den Die aufgetragen und auf die gegenüberliegende Stelle auf dem IHS und das ganze mit Uhu HT-Silikon an den vier Ecken fixiert. Zwischen zwei dicken Gummiplatten in einer spezielle Klemmvorrichtung eingeklemmt (= diese antiken Nussknacker zum Drehen mit Gewinde) und über Nacht trocknen lassen. Für den CPU Kühler habe ich normale WLP benutzt.

Das Ergebnis:
Im Idle rund 30-35°C. Hätte auch weniger sein können, aber ist OK.

Bei Vollast allerdings, mit Prime95, mit BF4 im Hintergrund, mit laufendem Backup auf das NAS, mit Browser und mit allen möglichen anderen Belastungstools parallel --> rund 55-60°C
Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------

